# G13 Labs Pineapple Express????????



## gettinggray1964 (Apr 28, 2009)

whats up farmers???? has anybody got any info on these beans besides what is on the seed bank site????


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 28, 2009)

I would like to know a little about these beans as well.  I was poking around attitude the other day and saw these on their main page.  They sure look tasty!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Apr 28, 2009)

i know, cant find any info on G13 Labs and not much on this pineapple express from them... but i watched a youtube vid on this guy that is supposedly a seed tester for this seed breeder named kush brothers..  the pineapple express that he grows in the vid, looks awesome, but i dont know if it is the same weed or not? most likely not, but from the picture at attitude and the 45 day flower period that is just ******* awesome....


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 28, 2009)

seeing as the term "pineapple express", AFAIK, was never used in conjunction to describe weed until after the movie came out, i don't trust it. just like i have an inherent mistrust in g13 labs because their name comes from a movie....

i do recognize this could just be for fun but even if thats so, it means that the genetics for that strain haven't been around very long and cant be all that stable. Thats kind of how i feel about the strain Mr. niceguy. Ive been sold it once and it blew my mind, but still, its named after a movie and hasn't been around long(granted half baked is kind of old i guess).

They might be good strains that they just jokingly gave names from stoner movies, but i personally would never do it as it leads to myths and urban legends regarding a situation s such that the movie was about that weed, even tho the weed is actually about the movie....


blah tldr pointless.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know about the G13 Labs Pineapple variety but I have had my eye on the Pineapple Punch listed on A ttitude. Needless to say I would love to see a journal about some in the Grow Journal section.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah sounds like a marketing ploy based on the movie...to me i thought the pineapple express in the movie would have been the pineapple pheno of c99  hehehehe
uppy, paranoid, speedy (woods scene).....sounds like a sativa dom to me


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like just a ploy to me too.  15-18% level. Guess its to bad BCBud didnt use the name. They would of had it up at 40% costing $1200 for 10.

Ill just sit back and wait on that Spanish Trampoline. Thats the real deal.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 28, 2009)

could be pineapple punch x trainwreck? that kind of makes since.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2009)

I think its totally a marketing ploy too.  I bet tons of stoners that watched the movie will go buy this strain just because of the movie, but not me.  They arent even releasing the genitic makeup.  Probably because it is just a simple cross of two already available strains.  Then they slap the Pineapple Express name on it and collect all of our cash.  

They are just taking advantage of ignorant people.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 29, 2009)

no need to think twice its good genetics or it is if its the same stuff going around the shops i havent tried it but a fellow true smoker has and he said it was a dank creeper that left you feeling stupid in the head ill be getting a pack myself and ill probably search online to see if i can go pick me up a gram for myself to try


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree that it is probably all just a marketing ploy, but the beans aren't all that expensive so as a stoner that watched that movie I though it would be kinda cool to have some pineapple express while I watch pineapple express.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 29, 2009)

not a ploy really is good weed i just read what it said on the site pretty funny that i said a fellow true smoker tired it and he liked it and it said it would please any true smoker haha.... 


IF YOU LIVE IN SOCAL 818 AREA AND HAVE A MED CARD I FOUND A SHOP THAT HAS SOME IN STOCK PM ME FOR LOCATION


----------



## loudpac (Apr 29, 2009)

1st wk of bloom for my g13 labs & Cheese, g13 grows fast so bloom when small like 12inchs


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 30, 2009)

loudpac said:
			
		

> 1st wk of bloom for my g13 labs & Cheese, g13 grows fast so bloom when small like 12inchs




I saw a grow journal on here with some g13 seeds and I dont think I have ever seen a plant stretch like them in my whole life.  

Not my kind of genetics.  I like mine to stay short and fat.


----------

